# Jentezen Franklin



## Lum (Sep 27, 2007)

Yall help me out for a minute.  I am not a huge fan of alot of TV preachers.  For different reasons that I will not go into on here.  But back to my question.  I was watching TV on Tuesday night and Jentezen Franklin was preaching on TV.  I have listened to him previously and he usually has a decent message.  Last night was mostly a money raising service for his new church in LA.  My question and what I don't understand is that Jentezen stood up and said that he preaches in a church in Gainesville that cost $24 Million.  They bring in all this money at his church, he has a plane that will fly him back and forth to LA every Sunday to preach at his other church on Sunday night.  Then after talking about money for about 10 minutes he then came out with he needs 1,000 people to donate $1,000.   That is a million dollars.  He needs this for sound equipment in his church.  Then he said that God told him to tell these 1,000 people that if they will give him their money that God will release them into the next part of their spiritual life.  That just doesn't sound right to me.  Could someone explain that to me?  He is wanting people to give him a large sum of money to support something that he already has more than that amount in the bank to cover what he is wanting to buy and then tells people that God will move them ahead in the spiritual walk. Now I am not bad mouthing anyone and don't want it to turn into that I just don't understand this.  

I could honestly see where if a lost person was flipping through the channels and saw his show Tuesday night that they could see as church being all about money.


----------



## 60Grit (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like a fruit loop to me.

I'll keep my money going to my own church and not watch it on TV just for that reason.

And before anyone goes down the road of the infirmed or invalids out there, most large churches have outreaches and transportation for these people. So they are covered and not dependant on TV money grubbers.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with sandpaperman bounce. I have found from my observations that the majority of TV preachers will lead you astray.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 27, 2007)

PWalls said:


> I agree with sandpaperman bounce. I have found from my observations that the majority of TV preachers will lead you astray.



Amen!


----------



## Murdock (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I have been to his church in gainesville and know somewhat of him. He is a man of God. I am not sure what he is doing though with the other church. I believe someone in the area (CA) or another pastor could take the church and him keep his Gainesville church. I dont see how he could possibly pastor two large churches, run a television ministry, write books, without God's help. He said the Gainesville church is paid for. I just dont know about this new venture.


----------



## jneil (Sep 27, 2007)

Lum said:


> Then he said that God told him to tell these 1,000 people that if they will give him their money that God will release them into the next part of their spiritual life.



Wow, he must be in tight with God. Send me $50,000 and I'll get God to declare you saved.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 27, 2007)

jneil said:


> Wow, he must be in tight with God. Send me $50,000 and I'll get God to declare you saved.



But that would mean I could cancel the check before you cashed it and ... Once saved, always saved


----------



## dutchman (Sep 27, 2007)

He has quite a following in Gainesville. 

I don't watch him on TV or live, so I can't comment on his theology.


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 27, 2007)

Im not a real fan, Ive also heard some good things from him but alot of emotionism, just working people up( the wife will watch from time to time). 3 things I noticed.

* Tell me how can a shepherd care for sheep on both coasts, it can't be done. 

*I also feel money preaching on TV will drive the lost away quicker then anything. 

*He's also one of those bless me club preachers if you give you won't have any trouble and if you have trouble you can give your way out of it.

Now I used to go to his 1st Church in Gainesville and I met my wife there. But it got to us, its was money to raise the new building and I felt the more I learned the word I found errors in stuff. I know many are saved there only God knows which one's are truly saved.


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2007)

dutchman said:


> He has quite a following in Gainesville.
> 
> I don't watch him on TV or live, so I can't comment on his theology.



 Is it the one between Gainesville and Oakwood. I don't remember the road # I was just joyriding one day and saw a huge church. I figured they ran shuttle trains to get you from the car to the door.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jentezen is actually a pretty good guy (in real life.)  My Dad is a preacher and knows him and a few of the other "Big Name TV Preachers" in the Atlanta area very well.  

Like I said, in real life, these guys are nice and humble for the most part.  Something happens to them, though, when they step in front of that camera.  I absolutely can't stand it and believe that if God needs you to have those things, then he will speak to people's hearts to give it.  That said, I think his doctrine is Biblically sound as far as Salvation, Holy Spirit, Healing and the Rapture of the Church.

I'm all for tithing and giving offerings, but some of the "requests" for money get way out of hand.

I've heard a preacher say "If you'll give $1000 God will bless you."  I say if you have $1000 to give, God has already blessed you!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 28, 2007)

Flash said:


> Is it the one between Gainesville and Oakwood. I don't remember the road # I was just joyriding one day and saw a huge church. I figured they ran shuttle trains to get you from the car to the door.



Yep.

McEver Road (Hwy 53) near the intersection with Brown's Bridge Road (Hwy 369).


----------



## Lum (Sep 28, 2007)

Money can mess up some good people.  

I don't know any of the big timers personally but there are some that seem ok.  I listen to Andy Stanley a good bit.


----------



## Lum (Sep 28, 2007)

There must be a big population up that way?  I know Andy Stanley has that Brown's Bridge Church, and Jentezen Franklin's church and I know of one other huge church up there but I can't think if it's name.  

There are several big churches in my area and a smaller church on every corner but no mega churches.


----------



## Festus (Sep 28, 2007)

What's sad is some needy family or elderly person will send that money in when they really can't afford to do so.  And for what...a sound system?  Please.....that's complete **. 

I don't know the guy and have never heard him preach but when a man makes a statement like the one above they appear to be nothing more than thieves disquised as pastors.


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a real problem when someone says God said when he didn't say. God never has said "if you give this amount"  he was happy with the old ladys nickel, because it came from her heart. 

Ezekiel 22:28,29 28And her prophets have daubed them with untempered morter, seeing vanity, and divining lies unto them, saying, Thus saith the Lord GOD, when the LORD hath not spoken. 

 29The people of the land have used oppression, and exercised robbery, and have vexed the poor and needy: yea, they have oppressed the stranger wrongfully.


 I didn't know andy stanley moved from Alpharetta to Cumming. 

Times I heard Jensen preach I agree with most, but he is a holiness preacher who believes you can lose your salvation. 
I honor any man who gives his life to preaching the gospel. It seem radio has good solid teachers and preachers but Something happens to most when they get on TV not sure why.


----------



## Lum (Sep 28, 2007)

Andy didn't move.  They do a simucast between three churches.  Andy preaches at North Point.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you saying he has 3 churchs now and 2 large churches just watch him on TV. Don't know much about him but his Dad has been a blessing to my life.


----------



## FishFanatic (Oct 1, 2007)

Andy is an awesome preacher.  I had the opportunity to listen to him last year at the Willow Creek watch a ma call it last August.  He seems to be a real down to earth common sense kind of guy.


----------



## Lum (Oct 1, 2007)

toddboucher said:


> Are you saying he has 3 churchs now and 2 large churches just watch him on TV. Don't know much about him but his Dad has been a blessing to my life.



Yeah the other churches have their own interior leadership but they watch him preach on TV.  I don't know how that would work for me but I guess it is working for a lot of people up there.


----------



## jkdodge (Oct 1, 2007)

Brothers in chirst.  I dont know this man personally but have heard of him and know the situation...First off i want to start of by saying it says in the bible Judge not unless ye be judged....I know he is a man of God....Maby he has a vision that we can not see...Let me ask you all something....How come is it that you can turn on MTV or any outher program and the Basketball stars or singers or any famous person has so much money and nice things we dont judge that person...Like I said im not trying to start anything here but I do beleive that if god has laid it on his heart to start this church in Ca man if god tells me to do something I listen....Lets be carefull about talking about a man of God wether we agree with what he does or dosent do..For in the end we all haft to answer to the maker....


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 2, 2007)

*What's sad is some needy family or elderly person will send that money in when they r*

It has nothing to do with "the sound system" it has to do with doing what God tells you to do. What about the lady that gave two mites? She couldn't afford to do it, But God Blessed her for Giving.

I agree with you Dodge, People thought Noah was out of his mind Too. They Drowned remember.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 2, 2007)

Todd you believe Once Saved Always Saved?


----------



## M.R.D. (Oct 2, 2007)

Money for a sound system, that is LOCO!!!!! There are many in that community that could use some help and that money could do so, I have heard him preach and he has changed since "MONEY" has started coming in to his pocket, funny how that money does that to alot of preachers, first they say GOD told me to do it, then it all crumbles down around them, ,I heard a preacher say one time, be careful what you think GOD told you, sometimes it could be the devil whispering in your ear.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 2, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Todd you believe Once Saved Always Saved?



If your talking about Enternal security "YES". 
Like I said in the beginning of the post I used to go to his church and my wife still watches him on tv. We left because of other things I would rather not talk about. 

I also have not said I have a problem with him raising money for new light or sound or whatever he need. I do have a big problem with telling people God said if you give this amount then I do this. Because I feel its against the word, As said Jesus was happy with thw lady that gave two mites he never said you have to give so much then I'll bless you. 

Now I didn't see the show, but the post said "he said that God told him if people would give $1000 then God would take them to the next Spiritual level". This is not something you can buy but its something God long to give us.

Last point, Paul told followers to beware of and he named people.  I could be looking at this wrong but I don't feel Paul was judging, he was placing a warning. I also feel I and many others are doing the same. But in the Spirit we can agree to disagree.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 2, 2007)

*I heard a preacher say one time, be careful what you think GOD told you, sometimes it*

Be careful by saying God didn't tell him that! How do you know God did or didn't. On the part of money to help people. If the sound system cost a million or 100 million, and someone gets saved in CA, by listening, It is all worth it!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 2, 2007)

*If your talking about Enternal security "YES".*

For alot of peoples sake I hope your right, I just don't believe myself that you can be saved, then go out and live like He!!, and still go to heaven. Tell God you don't want him no more to leave you along, and curse Him, then you die, you still go to Heaven? I don't believe that myself, but again I hope your right for alot of people.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 2, 2007)

*This is not something you can buy but its something God long to give us.*

Your right, but I believe you can sow and ask, pray and in faith for something and be blessed. 1 Chronicles Chapter 4 verse 10
If God did tell Jentezen to tell 1000 people to sow $1000  then he must of laid it on their heart too. If you don't believe this You probably not one of the 1000.


----------



## GHosemann (Oct 11, 2007)

Please forgive me I wrote this thread last week and put it in the wrong section. This is my first time in a forum but I thought you might like to know this.

A broken man, tired of the sinful life I was living, I tried to find a church that would have me and I felt strange because I had never really been to church before. I visited numerous churches and always had that strange feeling of just not adding up. I ended up at Free Chapel and a greeter grabbed my hand to shake it and pulled me in. He said “I’m glad you are here!!” I went to the sanctuary and I could feel the power as I was walking in, there was a presence of love like I never felt before. A young man was speaking about God and it was a now message that was tailored for me, it was Jentezen Franklin. He had an alter call and I went down to receive salvation through Jesus and years on sinful pain and agony washed away in seconds. That was 14 years ago. Since then Pastor Franklin has taught me the importance of giving, loving, praying, fasting, and being a part of Gods plan. My life has been so much better with Jesus and I give all the credit to God however Pastor Franklin was the messenger. You see I never read the Bible and I didn’t know Gods law of giving or anything else for all that maters. I have watched the alters of that church fill up every service and each time takes me back to the love that I felt the first time I went. I have personally witnessed in numerous countries the churches, water wells and orphanages that we supported by this ministry, not to mention, what the ministry is doing in the United States. I hope he starts more churches and preaches to more about giving, as Christians we have to lift men like this up and not trash there visions. We don’t want churches to subside, but we want them to grow and the only way to do this is money. There are a lot of people out there that can give more than a thousand, but some of the ways to show love for God is through sacrifice, money, food, time, it’s not about mortal men. These teachings are all through the bible. God has blessed me so much, I met my beautiful wife at Free Chapel and I know it was Gods will for us to be together.
My observation of Jentezen Franklin and his wife are not lovers of money, but doers of Gods will. I am so glad God put him in my life, he is a man of integrity.
I have not gone to church there for a few months for it was a season to read the bible from start to finish, but now that that’s done I cant wait to get back. Please email me with questions or concerns. Just remember this, if your child gives you love , time, food, and yes even money, how much more do you want to do for them?? In Gods love be Blessed.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 11, 2007)

Study to show yourself approved.It boils down to me and God, and I have the responsibility to know what he wants me to do.I also haven't felt led to help them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Your right, but I believe you can sow and ask, pray and in faith for something and be blessed. 1 Chronicles Chapter 4 verse 10
> If God did tell Jentezen to tell 1000 people to sow $1000  then he must of laid it on their heart too. If you don't believe this You probably not one of the 1000.


thats about as right on as it gets.


----------



## toddboucher (Oct 12, 2007)

GHosemann said:


> Please forgive me I wrote this thread last week and put it in the wrong section. This is my first time in a forum but I thought you might like to know this.
> 
> A broken man, tired of the sinful life I was living, I tried to find a church that would have me and I felt strange because I had never really been to church before. I visited numerous churches and always had that strange feeling of just not adding up. I ended up at Free Chapel and a greeter grabbed my hand to shake it and pulled me in. He said “I’m glad you are here!!” I went to the sanctuary and I could feel the power as I was walking in, there was a presence of love like I never felt before. A young man was speaking about God and it was a now message that was tailored for me, it was Jentezen Franklin. He had an alter call and I went down to receive salvation through Jesus and years on sinful pain and agony washed away in seconds. That was 14 years ago. Since then Pastor Franklin has taught me the importance of giving, loving, praying, fasting, and being a part of Gods plan. My life has been so much better with Jesus and I give all the credit to God however Pastor Franklin was the messenger. You see I never read the Bible and I didn’t know Gods law of giving or anything else for all that maters. I have watched the alters of that church fill up every service and each time takes me back to the love that I felt the first time I went. I have personally witnessed in numerous countries the churches, water wells and orphanages that we supported by this ministry, not to mention, what the ministry is doing in the United States. I hope he starts more churches and preaches to more about giving, as Christians we have to lift men like this up and not trash there visions. We don’t want churches to subside, but we want them to grow and the only way to do this is money. There are a lot of people out there that can give more than a thousand, but some of the ways to show love for God is through sacrifice, money, food, time, it’s not about mortal men. These teachings are all through the bible. God has blessed me so much, I met my beautiful wife at Free Chapel and I know it was Gods will for us to be together.
> My observation of Jentezen Franklin and his wife are not lovers of money, but doers of Gods will. I am so glad God put him in my life, he is a man of integrity.
> I have not gone to church there for a few months for it was a season to read the bible from start to finish, but now that that’s done I cant wait to get back. Please email me with questions or concerns. Just remember this, if your child gives you love , time, food, and yes even money, how much more do you want to do for them?? In Gods love be Blessed.



Brother were all glad you found the church your at home with, God bless you and your walk with the Lord, keep up the bible study. Sorry if I took it over the edge sometimes my gift of discernment over rides my gift of love. At time different wings of the body needs to just agree to disagree!!!


----------

